# Wood Art



## clawmute (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm new on this forum & thought I would share a few pix of one of my pursuits. I sketch pictures on wood, wood burn them in and then paint with acrylics. Some of the wood is Red Cedar gleaned from the river bottom jetsam below our home. Leaves are burned/painted as individuals.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

How lovely  Pyrography is such an underrated art form. the way you can add subtle shading just with heat....and then to add color to it! thanks for sharing


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Great Stuff!!

Wish you were closer!


----------



## clawmute (Mar 12, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> Great Stuff!!
> 
> Wish you were closer!


I see that you are a furniture maker. My father was a furniture maker & also taught voc. arts at the Arkansas school for the deaf. Learned a lot from that old time craftsman!


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Those are lovely.


----------

